# The awesomeness of cycling. - My weight-loss in a nutshell.



## PlymSlimCyclist (19 Mar 2014)

Taking a leaf from @gb155, here is a picture that a friend put together for me.







From left to right, four years ago (at my housewarming party), I was wearing 7XL clothing, original weight unknown, but approximately 35 stone plus.
Shortly after the haircut, I had an accident, leaving me with arthritis in both feet, a knackered shoulder and scar down my right forearm. The arthritis has affected my walking, as I'm now unable to walk more than half a mile, so bought a secondhand Apollo FS26 (aka The Tank), and returned to the saddle (27th June 2012).



Less than a year later, I bought my new baby, a Merida Matts 20-MD, on 27th April 2013.
It died on 17th January 2014, 9 months old and 1125 miles ridden, having seen London, Ilfracombe to Okehampton in a Coast2Coast attempt (Ilfracombe to Plymouth), the Camel Trail (Wadebridge to Padstow) and due to help me train and ride 60 miles for BikeBath 2014.




So, 20th of February 2014, my boss steps forward, helps support me while waiting for the insurance to pay out and gets me riding again. The Merida Matts 40-D is born...




In just 1 month, the 40 has already seen me hit the 2000 miles-milestone (18/03/14), a figure I never expected to see when I started in 2012.




So far this month, I've ridden 156 miles, and have more miles to ride, due to needing to train for the BikeBath event.

So, I'd like to say to everyone, it can be done, get a bike, get on it, and ride for all you're worth.
I love nothing more than being back on my bike, and the things I'm looking forward to; buying a cyclocross bike to try an Audax, riding the Trans Pennine trail, BikeBath 2014 and anything else that I decide to sign up to.

As a final point, when I returned to the saddle in 2012, I wore £8 Matalan jogging bottoms, a £6 t-shirt from eBay and £30 trainers, nothing extravagant, but did the trick.
In 2014, I'm still riding in joggers, but have some cycling jerseys, I buy the odd few bits to see me through, and that's all that matters. Work to your budget, set some goals, and you'll be off. Enjoy the ride!

*01/10/2014 onwards.*

Ok, so to update everyone...

On the 20th Sept, I saw a Consultant plastic surgeon (private), who after telling him what I've done, and what I want to do, he has agreed to help me get to my next step.
I spent a lovely holiday in Malaga making the decision of having an Apronectomy, and have come to the conclusion that I need to have it, and if I continue on the path I'm on, it'll only look gradually worse.
So, hoping that between now and this October 2015, I can save enough to reduce the financial impact of the surgery, plus continue losing more weight.

The reason for this, isn't as a cop out, but to remove the excess skin which is already there, which'll help with various aspects, from saving me carrying the dead weight, to buying bigger clothes than I should be wearing, not to mention all the psychological bits to go with it.

On top of this, I have now become the proud owner of a Genesis Croix de Fer 2014 model, so I am now event ready, and can't wait till the new season begins, but more importantly, to take actual ownership (she's in my LBS being kitted out how I want, and will be with them until the end of the month when I can sort out room in the house for her too) and start putting in the miles.

Also, I know people are curious, so here's a photo of me (and my partner) while abroad.




...and my new ride.





As things progress, I'll post up again, and I would like to say, thank you to everyone's comments, it's been a long journey, and one I've not regretted starting, but the support from you all has been amazing.

*09/10/14 Edit*

Thought I'd share a recent pic with you guys, a little better than the last one, but stupidly have my hands in my pockets. Will get another and replace this soon.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Mar 2014)

Excellent success story keep at it and well done.


----------



## ClaireSaud (19 Mar 2014)

Well done  You must feel great! Long may it continue


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (19 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2986363, member: 30090"]How much are you weighing now?[/QUOTE]
Ah yes. I did forget to add that. I'm now a little under 23.5 stone / 148Kg (put weight on between the Merida 20 being written off and getting my Merida 40), so looking to hammer that.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (19 Mar 2014)

ClaireSaud said:


> Well done  You must feel great! Long may it continue


Thank you Claire. It's definitely here to stay, as the next bike I want is the Cyclocross (not sure on the make yet, as have two in mind), plus want to travel with it too. 

Luckily a colleague of mine (and her husband) give me advice about cycling, and my boss is extremely supportive - along with my family and friends - so I plan on staying on two wheels now.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Mar 2014)

Chapeau to you-well done!


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (20 Mar 2014)

Thank you Maverick!


----------



## damiengreathouse (20 Mar 2014)

Great job very inspiring. I am hoping to work toward similar results. Keep going and enjoy the ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2014)

Congratulations on your success. Long may you continue.


----------



## jay clock (20 Mar 2014)

Impressive


----------



## Easytigers (20 Mar 2014)

Awesome work...Hope you're enjoying the cycling as well as a new perspective on life :-)


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (20 Mar 2014)

Easytigers said:


> Awesome work...Hope you're enjoying the cycling as well as a new perspective on life :-)


I used to cycle as a kid, and loved it. Cycled for miles and miles and always wanted to do more, so returning to the saddle came naturally.
The life it's given me, as well as the freedom, is amazing, and nothing can beat it.

Now I find myself looking at bikes, bits for bikes, and when I'm not doing that, I'm looking at events to sign up and train for.


----------



## stevey (20 Mar 2014)

@robelliott2125 Well done wishing you more success


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (21 Mar 2014)

stevey said:


> @robelliott2125 Well done wishing you more success


Thank you @stevey.


----------



## Banjo (21 Mar 2014)

Sounds like your well and truly addicted to cycling :-) Hope you realise that your screwed now with no way back. Great to hear that your boss is supportive as well. Good Luck .


----------



## trb (11 May 2014)

Well done you!! what an inspiration!


----------



## Easytigers (11 May 2014)

It's been good to return to this thread. How are you getting on???


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 May 2014)

OP must be out riding in the sunset 
Well done on the weight loss, impressive!


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2014)

Well done


----------



## Beebo (12 May 2014)

Well done, losing weight isnt easy!
I have to say the haircut was long over due! It made you look 10 times better.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (12 May 2014)

Haha, thanks @Beebo . You're not the first to mention the haircut, but with a few changes, it was needed. Especially considering just a haircut has allowed me to get a professional job, which I love.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (12 May 2014)

@Pat "5mph" I'm always riding these days haha.

@Easytigers , at the minute, sad to say, I'm floating around the 148Kg mark still. Should've been training for two events next month, but due to various things happening, I've not managed it, which is a shame. But, I'm determined to see both rides through, although maybe not as fast as some on road/CX bikes, I'm going to enjoy them for what they are, milestones, but thinking the fact I'll be in a sportive, I'll be pushing myself.

Just hoping with the summer around the corner, I'll be able to talk family into riding more, plus considering buying a tandem to get out further with the lady I'm seeing, as well as getting my mother out and about.


----------



## Over The Hill (18 May 2014)

PlymSlimCyclist said:


> Ah yes. I did forget to add that. I'm now a little under 23.5 stone / 148Kg (put weight on between the Merida 20 being written off and getting my Merida 40), so looking to hammer that.



Hi
Well done and great of you to put it on here and I am sure it will inspire others.

I am just a bit worried about the weight gain bit.
If you did not cycle and put on a large amount of weight then there is some issue there.
Great that you then get on the bike, BUT it could be that the issue is still there and the weight loss is simply down to burning off lots of calories by cycling.
This is then perhaps demonstrated by the weight gain when you stopped for a while and gained weight again.
Unless you deal with the cause of the weight gain you may be relying too much on losing weight by cycling. In that way it is burdening you with a need to cycle to simply not gain weight. 
Also it may be that as you get down in weight you will find it more difficult to lose more weight (less energy expended) and the eating side may be more of a factor.

I am making a few assumptions here from info in the thread but sorry it was something that I felt I needed to flag up . Mostly people need to control both exercise/energy used and what they are eating/energy in. With both being factors in weight gain/loss/maintaining.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (18 May 2014)

Thanks Over the Hill,

The initial weight gain (pre returning to cycling) was through lifestyle. My partner at the time would have dinner cooked as I came home, and it was all processed foods bought from Iceland and the likes.
This and the fact I overate, didn't exercise and led a sedentary life saw me put weight on.

When I shifted the partner, pre-cycling still, I changed my eating habits considerably. Cooking fresh food, buying less fatty and sugary foods, changing everything I used to do.

Now between the two bikes, I put on 6lbs or so, nothing stupid, but even though I'd been given a hire bike through the claim handling company, I was unable to ride it due to having sprained my wrist in the incident, so was using buses for travel. The eating was still maintained, however just the fact I'm no longer burning off the intake through cycling saw it come on, but I wasn't worried about it.
Now I have the new bike, I've burnt off those 6lbs and the rest is going too.
It was just unfortunate that the incident (I daren't call it accident, as it wasn't) happened when it did. Fortunately my boss came to my aid though and purchased the new bike to allow me to train.

Please do not feel the need to explain yourself though, it is appreciated, and hopefully my response doesn't sound like keyboard rambling.


----------



## Phill Stevenson (21 Aug 2014)

Inspiring stuff! Keep the posts coming about your improvements


----------



## gersin008 (21 Aug 2014)

Great you have the support of your work and I congratulate you especially after putting a bit of weight back on. Would've been easier to let it go but you were determined to not let that happen and lost it again


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (22 Aug 2014)

gersin008 said:


> Great you have the support of your work and I congratulate you especially after putting a bit of weight back on. Would've been easier to let it go but you were determined to not let that happen and lost it again


Thank you gersin.
I'm definitely determined to lose the weight, it's been hard going, and I'll never say it's been easy, as there have been times I've been in pain and all I've wanted to do is ditch the bike for a bus or taxi home, but it's been worthwhile.
Plus, there's no greater feeling when you're riding home, beating the buses and traffic which is static beside you.

Depending on what my christmas do is like, I may post an update photo.


----------



## subaqua (3 Sep 2014)

well done.

I have slipped back into my old ways after a role change in the company i work for meant i couldn't ride every day and have put on all the weight that it took me 12 months to lose . amazing how quick it piles on. I suppose 6 pints after work 5 nights a week with new team didn't help !!! 

yesterday was the start of operation get fit again. not going to drink in the week just a couple on a friday and saturday night and am going to start riding back in as I have solved the bike problem.


----------



## Mapplebeck (3 Sep 2014)

Well done, you're an inspiration. You should be very proud of yourself - not many people have the wherewithal to transform themselves like you. Keep it up, don't go back to old habits.


----------



## BigWill23 (19 Sep 2014)

Well done ! What a transformation.
Total Kudos to you.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (22 Sep 2014)

Thank you to @subaqua , @Mapplebeck and @BigWill23 .

Well, having taken this beauty for a test ride on Saturday, I don't intend on slipping back to old habits.




So, holiday, decide on a few things, and then maybe have that to return home to


----------



## thefatcyclist (25 Sep 2014)

A truly inspiring story. Well done.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (1 Oct 2014)

@thefatcyclist , thank you so much. It just goes to show, it can be done


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (25 Jan 2015)

Just a little update, I went to my local cycling campaign meeting last week (13th Jan) and talking to a few people about my weightloss story, I was encouraged to contact our local paper, due to various car vs bike debates happening.

I contacted the reporter on the 14th Jan, and was given a call either on the 14th or the 15th (I forget which), where I told the reporter what had happened and where I currently am in my weightloss.
On Jan 22nd, my story was printed and published on the internet.

Feel free to read it here: http://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/Accident-turning-point-Rob-s-life/story-25905000-detail/story.html


----------



## david k (27 Jan 2015)

Well done


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Jan 2015)

Fantastic! That's a lovely lovely bike too! I bet you were astonished at how much easier cycling is on that compared to an MTB! 

Chapeau to you sir!


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (27 Jan 2015)

Thank you @david k and @Andrew_Culture .

The Croix de Fer is a fantastic and nippy bike, considering it's a little heavier than my MTB. The minimal rolling resistance is phenominal, gearing and handling is great.
Using it on my turbo at the minute to prep for the Plymouth Gran Fondo in May, so need to get used to the brakes (braking while riding the hoods).


----------



## Mrs M (27 Jan 2015)

Just read your story. 
Well done and best wishes.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (27 Jan 2015)

Thank you so much @Mrs M . Got plenty of miles left in me, so planning on making the most of those miles


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2015)

Well done Rob - keep it up!


----------



## arch684 (27 Jan 2015)

Great story very well done


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (28 Jan 2015)

Thank you @ColinJ and @arch684 . Definitely keeping it up!


----------



## wam68 (28 Jan 2015)

Big up to you sir


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (28 Jan 2015)

Thank you @wam68 .


----------



## PaddyMcc (28 Jan 2015)

Good on ya, fella. Fantastic


----------



## BrumJim (29 Jan 2015)

PlymSlimCyclist said:


> Thanks Over the Hill,
> 
> The initial weight gain (pre returning to cycling) was through lifestyle. My partner at the time would have dinner cooked as I came home, and it was all processed foods bought from Iceland and the likes.
> This and the fact I overate, didn't exercise and led a sedentary life saw me put weight on.
> ...



You have to remember that I could not do what you do with your weight. So as your weight reduces, so should your food intake, even if you are doing more riding. Sometimes it is easy to over-estimate what everyone else eats.
But don't take me as an example. I think I eat 1,000 calories more than I should do, but my waist size is still coming down (now 31").


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (30 Jan 2015)

Thank you @PaddyMcc . It's a major achievement in my life and one which is an awesome step to avoid various illnesses and extend my life 

@BrumJim , I know what you mean. The intake before and after I started living on my own changed massively. My current intake is no more different to when I got rid of the ex though.
The only time it changes, is when I'm training for events. After the event, I have to try to teach my body it no longer needs the high amount, and start reducing it all back down.

Trying to eat 1000 calories usually though would be a feat in itself for me. I only eat around 800, and that's on a day I rely on a shop bought lunch.

The other thing is, I'm carrying around an amount of excess skin, which is being organised to be removed later this year (privately), which'll help massively.


----------



## LimeBurn (30 Jan 2015)

Great story and achievement. I'll look forward to further updates.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (30 Jan 2015)

@LimeBurn , Hopefully will have an updated photo soon enough, keep meaning to, but hate having my picture taken in the first place.

Otherwise, the next update will be regarding my operation.


----------

